# Wanting to get pregnant



## DoeDoe (Feb 9, 2002)

I want to take a trip to Vegas and possibly try to get pregnant. The problem is...I need to take medication to get me to my destination when I fly. I have panic attacks as soon as I get in a plane or somewhere that I can't get to a bathroom. This happens to me everywhere. I take Ativan and Lotomil and Immodium A-D right now whenever I travel. Does anyone have an suggestions on what I can take while I am gone?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi and welcome to the board!!







I don't have as much experience in this area as other people (never been pg), but hopefully someone else will respond who knows more.I think from what others have said that it is OK to take Immodium when pregnant. I'm not so sure about the others, particularly Ativan. You should definitely talk to your dr. before you try to get pregnant about what medicines it is OK to take, what medicines you can take only if it's REALLY needed, and what you should never take.I think some drug info sites like drugchecker would give info on pregnancy classifications for the drugs.Can you wait until after this trip to get pregnant?? Is there a reason you have to try this month? You should definitely talk to your dr. about what medications you are taking, regularly or occassionally, before you get pregnant.


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

I know from expierence you can take immodium while your pregnant. My second son is a little over a month old and I relied on it while pregnant. The other 2 I'm not sure about but would ask your doctor. Good Luck on getting pregnant!


----------

